

Linux on the iPhone - parenthesis
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081201-linux-iphone-port-could-pave-the-way-for-android.html

======
DannyDover
I think this is great. If I buy a piece of hardware, I should be allowed to
use it to the fullest.

I have an iPhone and really like it as is. That said, I welcome improvements
(proprietary or not) Great job!

